# Possible cervical spondylosis - cycling?



## snapper_37 (5 Nov 2008)

I have a cracking/popping/crunching feeling in my neck which has been going on for years but seems to be getting worse (old age blah blah). I've read up that it usually affects the over 50s - I'm still in my 30s (only just).

I also regularly get a trapped nerve in my upper back.

As much I hate to say it, cycling does seem to increase the symptoms.

My OH has said I can go and see a consultant (she works in ortho theatres) but the first thing they will say is to stop cycling.

NO WAY! 

I can't imagine not cycling ever again! So I am putting off going.

Is there anyway I can improve things? Anyone else have similar problem? I also have flat feet and a slight curvature of the spine, which obviously affects what's going on up top, so to speak.

I'm guzzling cod liver oil like nothing.


----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2008)

Recumbent.


----------



## Ravenz (6 Nov 2008)

I also regularly get a trapped nerve in my upper back.

As much I hate to say it, cycling does seem to increase the symptoms.

_______________________
Is cycling the only form of exercise you do?
Do you otherwise have a 'sedentary' lifestyle...e.g. desk job?

if yes to either, be considering your body could have several muscle imbalances that are not helping the situation.
Professional assessment of your posture etc from a physio who has a keen interest in sport related trouble areas or an experienced PT who can devise a fitness plan.. HOWEVER.... I am not saying avoid the purely medical route if symptoms really get bad just because you might bet 'banned' !


----------



## mickle (6 Nov 2008)

Osteopath.

Have someone with a good eye assess your riding position, it's highly likely that there is some scope for tweaking your ergonomics. So to speak.


----------



## Flyingfox (6 Nov 2008)

mickle said:


> Osteopath.



+1

I have a problem with my neck due to whiplash, and have also had problems with my back. My osteopath was brilliant, treating the cause rather than the symptoms.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Nov 2008)

I get it aswell... it's the same thing as cracking the knuckles. Apparently if you do it by extending a joint, it's healthy - but if you do it by compressing it, it's harmful. A chiropractor told me that - he cracked my neck for me by pulling my neck and bending my head over to one side - more than it normally does, about 3 cracks. He also did my ribs - which I didn't know you could do - by having me lie on my front, breathe in, and then as i was breathing out pushing down sharply on my back. (I wouldn't try it at home.)
Don't assume that the consultant is going to tell you to stop cycling - if he does, just ignore it - he'll probably only be saying that to cover his own arse, and you'll be in no worse a position than before you went. He might give you other remedies, who knows.
He might just tell you to stop being a girl's blouse and that it's perfectly fine.
Who knows.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Nov 2008)

Seriously though you should just go to a chiropractor. They normally charge about £30 for an initial half hour session and then something like £100 for 5 more sessions, something like that. It is basically just advanced massage techniques that they do, but it does work. They can also tell which vertebrae are out of line if any and straighten them up if they need it. They are pretty good.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Nov 2008)

+1 for the recumbent. Give one a go and you might find it helps.


----------



## Madcyclist (6 Nov 2008)

Hi Helen,

I stopped cycling in my early twenties due to recurring lower back problems. The medical profession suspected it might be Ankylosing Spondylitis due to its hereditary nature and family history coupled with an elavated blood sedimentation rate. The prognosis was confirmed in my early thirties. The treatment for AS is anti inflammatories coupled with exercise. Fortunately for me the symptons have been in remission for the past few years and the level of ankylosis in my pelvis and lower spine is mainly in the soft tissues. I found that discovering Pilates was a major turning point for me and have found that having started cycling again in late May this year that after a little initial discomfort on the first few rides that my back has gradually got stronger to the point that i'm no longer waking of a morning with the usual stiffness and dull ache in my lower back.

I've no idea what the crossover would be with your own problems but would highly recommend seeking professional advice and investigating if there are any support groups. I am a member of the National Ankylosing Spondylitis Society and during the dark periods found the hydrotherapy, physiopherapy and support available through them invaluable. There is a belief that inflammatory arthritic conditions (particularly AS and rhuematiod) maybe linked to starch metabolism and that low starch diets help to alleviate the symptons. Personally I can't say that i noticed too much benefit.

You might find the following two links useful particularly with regards to exercise and the low starch diets.

http://www.nass.co.uk/
http://www.kickas.org/

Regards,

Tony.


----------



## Madcyclist (6 Nov 2008)

Sorry for yet another post.

I strongly disagree with Bonj's suggestion regarding visiting a chiropractor from personnal experience, as any form of manipulation if you are indeed suffering from a form of spondylosis will only excaberate it.

Regards,

Tony.


----------



## bonj2 (7 Nov 2008)

Madcyclist said:


> Sorry for yet another post.
> 
> I strongly disagree with Bonj's suggestion regarding visiting a chiropractor from personnal experience, as any form of manipulation if you are indeed suffering from a form of spondylosis will only excaberate it.
> 
> ...



Nope. That'll only "exacerbate" it if you go to an _actual_ witch doctor who doesn't know what the f*ck they're doing - the chiropractery industry is regulated these days, you know.


----------



## Steve Austin (7 Nov 2008)

Bonj, Madcyclist is right, chiropracty is possibly the worst thing that anyone with spondylosis could do. Can we not turn this thread into an argument?
--------------------
The internet is great, we are all allowed an opinion, but as with any medical problems, you really need to visit a Dr asap. 
Snapper, do you know what the problem is yet?
Have you had any diagnosis?
This would be my first suggestion. Get correctly diagnosed


----------



## snapper_37 (7 Nov 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I'm even more confused now lol!

My OH went to a chiropracter a few months ago with a back injury and ended up knocking it on the head after 2 sessions due to the pain the manipulations caused. I don't fancy that myself! She know goes to physio at the hospital she works at which seems to be doing the trick.

I think my best course of action is to re-visit the GP (been there a few times) and demand I get referred to someone who can confirm what the problem is.

Madcyclist - I know where you're coming from, I just don't *know* if spondy is the problem here. Thanks for the good advice though.

Although I like the look of the 'bents, I really can't see myself getting one. Not knocking something I haven't tried.

I sit on my arse most of the day working on different PCs which mean I have to twist and turn quite a bit. I've spoken to my boss about setting up the office differently. I'm also giving myself regular breaks and having a walk up and down the corridors (nothing like a gossip anyway). 

I'm also looking at my posture as my old dear says I'm getting very round shouldered!!! That's all I need! I reckon I'm going to look 60 before I'm 40 

But ... I'll still be on the bike


----------



## bonj2 (7 Nov 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Bonj, Madcyclist is right, chiropracty is possibly the worst thing that anyone with spondylosis could do. Can we not turn this thread into an argument?
> --------------------
> The internet is great, we are all allowed an opinion, but as with any medical problems, you really need to visit a Dr asap.
> Snapper, do you know what the problem is yet?
> ...



No he isn't right, the chiropractor will always ask what the problem is, why you have come to him. He doesn't just stick you on a bed and launch straight into a pummelling session. If you tell him that you think you've got spondylosis, then he'll probably know what that is better than you do, and thus what you should and shouldn't do a lot better than you do.


----------



## snapper_37 (7 Nov 2008)

Have contacted my patients aid insurance thingy and as long as I get referred from a doc, I can go and see a chiropractor for nowt. They will cover £300 of treatment. Will think about it at weekend.


----------



## Madcyclist (7 Nov 2008)

I certainly had no intention of starting any arguements or detracting from the assistance or profesionalism of chiropractors.

In the case of Ankylosing Spondylitis manipualtion is an absolute no go due to the calcification that occurs often fusing the joints together. Before the AS diagnosis was confirmed I was unable to walk, stand, sit or lie in any one position for any length of time for a number of days after manipulation by a renowned physio.

I was merely suggesting that a professional opinion should be sought beforehand.


----------



## snapper_37 (7 Nov 2008)

Madcyclist said:


> I was merely suggesting that a professional opinion should be sought beforehand.



Nail on head there Mad - and I appreciate it.


----------



## domtyler (7 Nov 2008)

Madcyclist said:


> ....Ankylosing Spondylitis manipualtion...



Dirty bastard!


----------



## Batzman (8 Nov 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



You might want to look into some remote desktop software ... that way you can access all of your other PC's from the one you use most often. In most cases, the software is a free download or included with the machine...


----------



## snapper_37 (10 Nov 2008)

That's a good idea Batz *duh*. Don't know why I didn't think of it....


----------



## jax67 (1 Dec 2008)

I have cervical spondalosis and lumber spondalosis (osteo arthritis and degeneration of the spine) Im 42, Ive had it since I was 30 due to meningitius and a cycle accident when white van man ran me off the road and broke my ribs.
Since the age of 37 it has increased in severity, and i now live on morphine, valium, anti inflams, anti spasmodics etc and a osteopath and accupuncture. I have been told if i stop cycling I could become immobile and end up unable to walk.
This is because cycling is weight bearing, and keeps the muscles working and reduces the stress hormones and calcium deposits that build up to increase the damage in the joints.
However - I do need to adapt my bike and also have a tourer built for me, as I get numb fingers, numb toes, leg spasms and problems with posture when cycling. Ive found riser bars help and padded bike seats, suspension seat posts and taking a up right position and taking it slow up hills (getting off if the pain gets sharp - stretching by the road side and pushing the bike until it goes off).
Im looking into getting an adapted crank set for the peddles made by longstaffs in Newcastle under lyme - its for anyone with knee rotation problems or hip problems - very niffty bit of kit.
I cycle everywhere as i dont drive and have no access to lifts off folks, so the bikes do the shopping, fetch coal and sticks for the burner, carry books, take crap to the tip, carry files and paperwork and take me to visit housebound friends and friends in carehomes, takes me to gigs and takes me to the pub and to fetch stuff from the garden centre...minus the bike id be house bound and in ten years unable to walk.
I have found that spondalosis affects night vision - as it affects the nerves to the eyes due to decreased blood flow to the brain up the spinal column, so i get blinded if car head lights hit me in dark places as the optical reaction time is slowed. The same goes for over all cognative reaction times at junctions, and hand movements (switching gears, clutching brakes)...so I cycle with caution, dismount of get onto the path at busy junctions, and take care descending steep hills incase my grip goes when braking. Im looking into disc brakes as I am told they are better if your grip is reduced.
I tried a recumberant, but because i also have degeneration in the hips, sacrum joint, pelvis and knees I found it very painful sitting and cycling with one, I got stuck and ceased up. Find Im better on adapted MTBs with wider tires and suspension or as I say - adapted tourers.
A trike would be a good idea - but it would reduce my access to cycleways as I live along a canal in rural south cheshire.
My back crunches all the time - as do my knees and fingers, they all so puff up when cold or if i brake alot or carry things.
Spondalosis also affects blood flow and circulation to the hands, feet, legs and brain and can affect the heart muscles and lung capacity making them work harder to pump oxygen and blood around the body - so its not unusual to get puffed out easier, get a dip in bp, go dizzy, or get cramps when cycling. My rule, go at your own pace, don't race, get off and rest if you need to, suck a boiled sweet (helps) check your bp (keep a small monitor with you). Keep feet and hands warm and carry a med alert incase you need assistance.
But don't give up the bike if you can - it'll keep you out of a wheelchair. and get yourself a really good osteopath and chiropractor who does arthritis care and sports treatment. I go to one in manchester who is fantastic.


----------



## jax67 (1 Dec 2008)

regarding pcs - ive found having a thing to exercise my feet with under the desk helps, as does having a hot water bottle to hand for your feet or to place behind your back.
Ive also taken to sitting on the floor with a cushion and the pc on a stool - i seem better sat on the floor than in a chair at a desk!..something to be said for those gurus in india and their yoga and floor sitting - it does work.
sat on the floor you tend not to slouch, and you go into a natural upright position. you place a cushion under the bum, and a pillow under your knees and a hot water bottle under your feet and a small fan heater behind you for the back - seems to help no end. It was a tip off my osteopath who is also sports physio for manch city foot ball club - and yes - it helps if your at the pc - as does using a lap top instead of a main pc unit..


----------



## peanut (3 Dec 2008)

*Great I got a cold today*

Sore throat this afternoon at work and tonight I have not stopped sneezing all night long . Looks like I'm going to be coughing and sniffing through to Christmas.
Anyone else got a cold?


----------



## Brianf7 (15 Dec 2013)

I have been cycling for pceast 56 years with spondolosis bike set up is not what you need
1 lower seat 5mm 2 shorten reach 10mm and set seat as far forward you can to be sure you balance
The idea is to save ham strings as best as possible that will save back and neck
DO NOT put shims in your shoes it will upset the kinetic chain.
Don't slog big gears . do all that first and if pain is bothersome get some nortryptoline lowest dose you can manage 10mg
the adrenaline will help stop pain like a sodium channel block
I race and ride over 200 km a week and although I get pain riding is helping because the adrenaline
is 3 times after a hard ride
Get a video and watch your self both back and side see what it looks like ounce you can ride pain free
leave it alone and keep riding faster comes later with more riding


----------



## Brianf7 (15 Dec 2013)

Batzman said:


> You might want to look into some remote desktop software ... that way you can access all of your other PC's from the one you use most often. In most cases, the software is a free download or included with the machine...


 Oh if the ostiophites get too long and cut into spinal cord more than 10mm they can now be removed
with lazer surgery only two days in hospital.
anyone with spondolosis should see a neurologist not a chiro or physio it is a real problem but you can live with it I am still racing at 69yo and plan to keep going another 5 years at least.


----------

